# Aluminum Free Deodorant



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone else Use only Aluminum Free Deodorant?, I do and i've been called "nerotic" because of the fact that I dont like using deodorants with a lot of aluminum in it. Althought its a known fact that too much aluminum is not healthy, I have heard other things like it can be a contributer to breast cancer and other things, since your underarms are one of the most absorbant parts of your body.(althought I have no proof of this, i read it in a health mag a while back, but you cant always believe what you read) Has anyone else heard of that?


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep...sure have.  Aluminum also contributes to Altzheimers.

My dad stopped drinking out of aluminum cans eons ago.  He also uses some crystal deodorant that GNC carries.  It's actually a crystal that you swipe under your pits.  

Secret Platinum has the highest concentration of aluminum as far as deodorants go.  

He came to visit once, saw that I had that deodorant, threw it in the trash and handed me a $5 and told me to get a different kind.  lmao.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Yep...sure have.  Aluminum also contributes to Altzheimers.
._

 
yes I was gonna add that in too but I can't spell that word.. haha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Ive heard of that crystal deo, Ive seen it at the vitamin world shop here, Does it work ?


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2006)

After I read an MUA'ers notepad regarding this, I started using the Aluminum-free one by Adidas. The downside is that it has a gel-solid texture so it makes me even sweatier and feels slimy and gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any recs for other Alum. free deodorants?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_After I read an MUA'ers notepad regarding this, I started using the Aluminum-free one by Adidas. The downside is that it has a gel-solid texture so it makes me even sweatier and feels slimy and gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any recs for other Alum. free deodorants?_

 
 This is the exact same stuff I use too and i couldnt agree More about the slimy feeling and it DOES make you sweatier! haha it smells like laundry detergent too.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL at the laundry detergent smell! Isn't it made with like Cotton-polymer technology or something like that? I can't remember what the label says but I'm not really a huge fan of it either


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 14, 2006)

My dad swears by it.  I have never tried it though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_My dad swears by it.  I have never tried it though._

 
 hey its worth a try and there isnt much to loose but a few bucks., im gonna try it. 

I was just reading some articles on aluminum dangers in deodorant, and It says that your lymph nodes (sp?) are right there and absorb everything into your body, i remember my "nodes" hah being swollen when i was using my crutches improperly.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha - yes you have lymph that is close to the surface in the armpit area. Remember though, that lymph is everywhere in your body and not just your armpits. Thus, using any type of product that could potentially be a carcinogen (cancer causing agent) should be used with caution.

It's interesting because the company I work for publishes a widely-popular natural health magazine. We wrote an article last month on the use of aluminum-based anti-perspirants. While this may be of concern, I would not be particularly alarmed by anti-perspirant use of such nature. 

Still the choice is ultimately personal. I know Lush carries some aluminum-free deodorants (they are deodorants, not anti-perspirants). Also, I use a lot of products from Avalon Organics. I noticed that they have some roll-on deodorants. I love their shampoos so this may be worth a try. See if there are some reviews on MUA maybe. 

Best of luck! Let us know how your search goes


----------



## ette (Aug 14, 2006)

Biotherm makes some that don't have aluminum, and that rock one is supposed to be good too.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 14, 2006)

I've tried the crystal one and it didn't work for me


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

could always go for botox under your armpits for no sweating at all =P


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_could always go for botox under your armpits for no sweating at all =P_

 
LOL the thought of a needle in my armpit is somehow very unappealing... strange


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL the thought of a needle in my armpit is somehow very unappealing... strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe it would tickle!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

is it true that all anti-persperants have alluminum in it?  The alluminum is what makes you stop sweating?

I use Kiss My Face or Toms of Maine.  Both are just deoderants, not anti-persperants.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 
_is it true that all anti-persperants have alluminum in it?  The alluminum is what makes you stop sweating?

I use Kiss My Face or Toms of Maine.  Both are just deoderants, not anti-persperants._

 
Right... Deoderants just try to prevent the smell, the alluminum helps reduce the actual act of perspiring.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 16, 2006)

ive never tryed the crystal but i use to sell it ALOT at the health food store i worked at.

Alot of people would come back and buy it again and again so i think it must work good to have such a bog following.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in aluminium based anti-perspirants and breast cancer should read this article by the National Breast Cancer Coalition


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Anyone interested in aluminium based anti-perspirants and breast cancer should read this article by the National Breast Cancer Coalition_

 

Ahh as i know nothing is Proven. I wont take my chances. Aluminum is unhealthy anyways so I dunno. Might as well stay away from it if i can


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought ADIDAS a couple days ago because it was on sale. I was oblivious of the fact that deodorant contains aluminum until I read "Aluminum free" on the label.... that made me stock up. It works great for me, but I've never been much of a sweater anyway.


----------

